# Flavouring A Coopers Real Ale Brew With Caramel/other Flavours?



## lukemarsh (5/5/10)

I am about to test my new found fermenter that I aquired from a friend who left a Tooheys brew in there for several months, giving up after it started to smell like vomit. I'm currently in the process of getting the wine smell out of it using pink stain sterilizer...

I decided to christen the fermenter (once clean) with a batch of Coopers Real Ale - a change from my last brews, which have all been dark ales and stouts. I want to shake things up with this one, considering there's a good chance it will be shite anyway, by adding flavours to it. I was thinking of making a Caramale (my idea of a caramel flavoured ale), but found no feasible way of doing so effectively. I bought some different essences (chocolate and orange) to try and also a bottle of black & gold caramel icecream topping (couldn't find any essences for caramel).

I'm assuming I'll have to brew the ale as per normal and then add the flavourings to each individual bottle, varying in amounts to see what tastes best and what doesn't. Does anyone have any other ideas of how this can be done? A friend and fellow brewer of mine made a beef ale using coopers real ale and adding beef stock cubes to the actual brew, then adding more beef stock to the bottles when priming, and it tasted really quite nice... had a regular ale taste with a beefy aftertaste which was really unusual. Wouldn't exactly want to down a carton of them though!


----------



## waggastew (5/5/10)

MarshBrew said:


> I decided to christen the fermenter (once clean) with a batch of Coopers Real Ale - a change from my last brews, which have all been dark ales and stouts. I want to shake things up with this one, considering there's a good chance it will be shite anyway, by adding flavours to it. I was thinking of making a Caramale (my idea of a caramel flavoured ale), but found no feasible way of doing so effectively. I bought some different essences (chocolate and orange) to try and also a bottle of black & gold caramel icecream topping (couldn't find any essences for caramel).



You could try using Caramel flavoured Monin Syrup. You see them used in coffee shops to flavour coffees. The link below has the companies that sell the bottles in SA. You could also just go to a coffee shop and ask them for a small cup/couple of shots? 

http://www.posipour.com.au/html_files/samo...istributors.htm


----------



## Nick JD (5/5/10)

Beef Ale? 

At the same time I want to try it, I'm being sick in little doses in my mouth. 

If you want caramel - try some Special B Malt. It's like Special K except it make your ass bigger, not smaller.


----------



## GTS350 (5/5/10)

Nick JD said:


> ...except it make your ass bigger, not smaller.



Maybe I should rub it on SWMBO's breasts..


----------

